# Japanese knife vendors



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I ran across this blog and I thought it might be of interest to others as the topic has come up here in the past of where to shop while in Japan. I thought it was an intersting read.

http://yayasyumyums.blogspot.com/2011/08/knife-shops-in-japan-tokyo-kyoto-osaka.html

Dave


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Have to love stories like that.

That sounds lime it was a great trip!


----------



## sameguy (Jan 27, 2012)

I was on Kappabashi-dori yesterday (Monday afternoon) before heading to the hanami festivities at Ueno Koen. Even if you are _not_ shopping for a specific knife, Kappabashi is worth half a day on its own while you are in Tokyo. The weather was perfect, 70 and sunny, and the street was lively, packed with foreigners and locals alike.

This time I only had time to stop by my now-favorite shops, Union Commerce and Tsubaya. I wound up leaving UC with a blue 2 steel Ittosai Kotetsu nakiri for a very reasonable price. I drooled over some usubas but made a realistic choice based on my (lack of) knife and sharpening skills. While I was in Kitchen Town I picked up a traditional sharkskin _oroshigane_ (wasabia grater). Now I just need to order some wasabia from the west coast.


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Dave. A cool and informative post.

Luis


----------



## zojison (Apr 25, 2012)

Great blog, thanks for the pointer!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

It sure would be nice to take a knife journey like that wouldn't it!  Knife shopping by day...Sushi by night.

Dave


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

A little more J-knife fun. Scroll down the blog page to watch the video. Very cool stuff.

Dave

http://www.tinyurbankitchen.com/2012/03/sharpening-your-knives-in-new-york.html


----------

